# Am I the only one? JLC quality issues



## uronrock (May 17, 2013)

Bought a brand new Grande Reverso Duo a few days ago. In the first night, the watch stopped because the second hand got in the way of the hour hand. Went to the service center and a JLC girl told me to wait for 9-12 months to get my watch checked and repaired:-s


----------



## GaryF (Dec 18, 2009)

Up to a year? On a brand new watch? That's a disgrace. Depending on what your legal redress is where you are, you should be demanding your money back. I had an issue on my Memovox and it was sorted in a few weeks.


----------



## scarlet knight (Oct 12, 2009)

They should give you a new watch or a loaner.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Redunkulous. I had this issue with an anonimo watch and the ad sent it back to the distributor for a new piece as I didn't want it repaired. That said, jlc is a conglomerate so they aren't set up like that but I don't see why the ad wouldn't take it back and give you a brand new one and let them fix it on their time.


----------



## uronrock (May 17, 2013)

My AD did refund me because they didn't have a second Grande Reverso Duo at hand.

I am wondering whether I should still go for another GRD or just give up JLC at all. 1000-hour control sounds a joke to me.

BTW, the JLC girl told me that this problem may be due to the fact that most ADs don't know how to maintain their JLCs in a good condition, meaning that all JLC watches in store should be kept running and if necessary manually wound every day. Few ADs however will do this. It is a good theory, though suggests that JLC watches are indeed fragile.


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

I've had a problem with my Reverso Squadra but it has been solved to my complete satisfaction and sufficiently quickly by JLC.

The idea that a new watch gets damaged because the AD does not keep it running is simply ridiculous. Suppose that you go on holiday for 3 weeks and leave your JLC at home: what then? once you get back the hands have collided?


----------



## scarlet knight (Oct 12, 2009)

I think you had a bad isolated experience. I would give JLC another chance, but if you don't want to , there are tons of other brands.


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

If you purchased a few days ago I would think they would either give you your money back or exchange it for another watch. Wait for that length of time on a watch you purchased a few days ago? Noooooo way. Totally unacceptable.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Refund in full or exchange, luck of the draw (it happens), would have no problems in accepting a replacement piece of the same model, I'll keep buying JLC product as long as they keep makin' em


----------



## GaryF (Dec 18, 2009)

For those who missed it, he WAS refunded.


----------



## alucard (Mar 12, 2013)

GaryF said:


> For those who missed it, he WAS refunded.


I too had an issue with a brand new JLC Reverso a few months back. Contacted my AD where I purchased the watch and they immediately took care of the issue and I had the watch turned around in about 2 weeks. I was upset that it had happened so soon after I got the watch but it was taken care of 100%.


----------



## uronrock (May 17, 2013)

alucard said:


> I too had an issue with a brand new JLC Reverso a few months back. Contacted my AD where I purchased the watch and they immediately took care of the issue and I had the watch turned around in about 2 weeks. I was upset that it had happened so soon after I got the watch but it was taken care of 100%.


This is exactly my concern. It's hard to imagine that there are so many issues of these expensive time pieces even brand new. Maybe that's why they are called luxury goods---as they are not functional and need extra care, and anything but a daily beater.

That said, you were so lucky. The issue of my (ex) reverso requires almost 1 year's time to solve.


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

I am sure that the year quoted by the salesperson was meant as 'a long time' but not to be taken seriously. My Reverso Squadra chrono was sent by the AD to JLC's laboratory in Italy where they said they were not prepared to work on that mov't and a couple of days later my watch was at the factory in Le Sentier, Switzerland. There it took them two weeks to check, repair and presumably fully re-check it. A few days later the watch came back to Italy and then to me. Total 4 weeks, more than acceptable all considered.

I have also proof that my reporting the defect here generated some reaction and probably helped in speeding up the process so we know that the JLC people follow these pages. Let's make good use of this.


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

No more then any other luxury mechanical watch company. Don't let threads like this stress you. I am sorry for this unfortunate event but if you do a search a put (brand x here) and put the words problems or issues every brand will have some. I just put a post on the Rolex forum talking about this topic because someone was going on a rant about how horrible Rolex is. I'm a mechanical engineer and I seen multi million dollar machines fail. [email protected] happens lol


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

Additionally remember that thousands of happy customers don't say anything about their watches but the few ones who have problems scream quite loudly. 

If you go to a Toyota (Ford, VW, ...) repair shop you see many cars being repaired and you might start having bad thoughts but just look around you: millions of the same cars NOT being repaired that are just being driven around.


----------



## thirdman (Dec 24, 2012)

My Master Control Chrono first didn't have the hour hand properly aligned. That was changed and I got a replacement in 3 weeks. 

Then, this replacement watch starts to go slow and I sent in to check. Then they sent it back to switzerland and asks me to wait 6 months. 

I was was left with the NS Alarm which was running good and I was wearing it until one morning when I take it out to wear as usual, the watch stopped. This is weird because I was wearing the watch just the night before for the past couple of weeks everyday. Then I shake the watch a bit and it ran again but I have to to set the time again.

and now my AD said they have a newly launched World Alarm and I said thank you very much. Too much fear built up. And my omegas, touch wood, never failed even once. 

So yes, from my experience, I think they really have some quality issues!


----------



## lmcgbaj (Aug 7, 2012)

Never had an issue. I have two JLCs.


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

lmcgbaj said:


> Never had an issue. I have two JLCs.


Glad that still got people give positive feedback.

I can take the plunge now.


----------



## varvn (Oct 3, 2009)

Very interesting thread. Thanks for posting, folks.

Totally agree with the viewpoint that most folks only post when issues are encountered. Few, write home about how reliable or issue free their watch has been.


----------



## award135 (Mar 1, 2013)

I wouldn't imagine that JLC would have quality control issues. If so, I would assume that any issue would be quickly rectified. I've owned several JLC's with no issues what so ever.


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

Yes, purchased from AD, few days lter realized there is a piece of debris on the dial, JLC USA took it out within a month


----------



## waynelam83 (Dec 7, 2014)

I think that explain why most of the brands, including JLC, are reluctant to authorize dealer to sell their watches. They prefer to have boutique instead to properly manage their customer relationship and their time pieces upkeep. Many dealers just have way too many brands and can not properly maintain their inventory in good working condition. I have even heard of someone buying a high-end watch from AD and later found out that the hands on the chronograph was glued on because the "watchmaker" in the AD do not know how to assemble the watch back together. 
I bought my JLC from boutique, although the premium is high, but never have any problem with the timepiece, give me a peace of mind.


----------



## jayogolmic (Mar 10, 2014)

varvn said:


> Very interesting thread. Thanks for posting, folks.
> 
> Totally agree with the viewpoint that most folks only post when issues are encountered. Few, write home about how reliable or issue free their watch has been.


Exactly!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

I am here to post and tell all folks here that my newly bought JLC Reverso is doing perfectly fine.


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Please inform whether you sorted out your issues or not......


----------



## tifoso48 (Jan 11, 2017)

uronrock said:


> My AD did refund me because they didn't have a second Grande Reverso Duo at hand.
> 
> I am wondering whether I should still go for another GRD or just give up JLC at all. 1000-hour control sounds a joke to me.
> 
> BTW, the JLC girl told me that this problem may be due to the fact that most ADs don't know how to maintain their JLCs in a good condition, meaning that all JLC watches in store should be kept running and if necessary manually wound every day. Few ADs however will do this. It is a good theory, though suggests that JLC watches are indeed fragile.


I think this is an isolated incident, I have a number of JLC including two Reverso's and never had an issue. It is a beautiful watch and a great company, but from time to time things do happen.


----------



## delraywatch (Aug 26, 2017)

Sometimes under-trained staff in ADs just make up interesting stories to tell customers. Sorry for this situation though, sounds frustrating. Being a fellow watch nerd, I can imaging buying the watch and wanting to wear it right away, only to have to send it in for repair and lose out on that "new toy" feeling...

-John


----------



## jonnyrocket (Feb 8, 2014)

Glad JLC took care of it. Great watches, hope it doesn't sour you to the brand!


----------

